# Pictures



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Like I said it's not much but only one of the hens use the building at night the rest of them roost in the tree. They do go in it to lay eggs. 

All but one of them can fly over this fence. Some of them just come and go. The rooster mostly stays inside it. We aren't really worried about it.

The tree they roost in is about 30 feet from the dog run so if there's any thing out there they start barking and run it off. 

Guess you could say all but one are free ranging.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Any idea what kind of chickens I ended up with. Five hens and 1 rooster

This used to be a dog pen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On my phone so I can't see them well enough. First thought was game birds. 

About roosting in the tree. Owls can still pick them off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If they fly over the fence, clip their wings. Someone here can find a picture. It's easy and works.


----------

